
Ask HN: Best Way to Learn Ruby on Rails? - amerf1
Looking to learn and get up to speed quickly, I did the onemonth course previously however I am now looking to build a specific project.<p>What are the best videos, books or tutorials out there<p>Thanks
======
spiffistan
You should find a problem to solve and build an app to solve that problem.
Could be a toy problem, but a real one is usually more motivating.

[https://www.railstutorial.org/book](https://www.railstutorial.org/book) can
help you with the details.

